

Ask HN: Review my new email marketing startup, redcappi.com - alecbee

RedCappi was launched privately about 2 months back, and publicly just 2 weeks ago.<p>I am an entrepreneur who believes that email marketing can be simplified and stripped down to the basics for the average small to medium sized business operator. Our platform offers an uncomplicated DIY drag-and-drop technology for email creation.<p>Please feel free to signup at www.redcappi.com and check out our software, particularly the ease in which you can create an email campaign.<p>Mahalo :)
======
nedwin
I think you can simplify your home page and messaging.

When I first got to the page I had to hunt around to work out exactly what it
was that you did and what your unique selling proposition was.

I would suggest running some usability testing: maybe grab a copy of Steve
Krugs "Don't Make Me Think".

~~~
alecbee
Thanks, I'll take that into consideration. But what about the actual platform?
You can easily create an account to tryout.

------
onecofounder
You really need screenshots / screencasts. Nothing on your marketing site
compels me to signup. I'm a happy user of Campaign Monitor so I think I get
the general idea of what you do.

~~~
alecbee
Yes, I agree. We are currently working on our video demo. Since you use
Campaign Monitor and are familiar w/ email marketing, I would have loved your
FB on the software.

------
nedwin
Clickable link <http://www.redcappi.com>

